# Multi-Media Audio Controller



## foxtrotsam2 (Apr 1, 2004)

Need a driver for my sound :

Motherboard: Intel Micro ATX / D845 EPI / D845 GVSR
Multi-Media Controller: Intel 82801 DB ICH 4, AC 97 Integrated audio, Ver. 5.121.25, Realtek *ALC 202A, Analog codec

Been trying to find a driver to download but just cannot connect. Tried Intel support....but I'm missing something somewhere. I downloaded a "XP Codec Pack" and installed it and everything went well but I still see the yellow " ! " in device manager. After I installed the xp pack, the "Multi-media Controller" moved down to "Sound, Video and game controller" menu from under the menu "Other devices"  

Second question: What is "SM Bus Controller". It has a yellow " ! " also. I want to take out all the yellow notices from my device manager. I want to install the driver for this also  

Help and direction from y'all would really be appreciated. I would also add, everyone is so helpful and I learn alot from everyone.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

Re-install your motherboard drivers from the disk that came with the computer as it seems there may be a problem with the mb drivers.


----------



## foxtrotsam2 (Apr 1, 2004)

Excuse my little brain chip, I didn't explain clear enough, the motherboard is second hand and I just pieced together a computer for my own experience, there are no accompanying cd's. I just did a format and a clean install (win xp pro). It's funny, win xp pro usually finds all hardware and most times it will install all the required drivers. But not this time. I tried a reinstall twice, no avail. I am beginning to think I am beter off putting in a sound card. The board has an onboard audio, that's the one I am having problems with. I'll keep trying.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Get Everest Home Free Edition 2.20 Download and tell us what make/model it says the MB is.


----------



## foxtrotsam2 (Apr 1, 2004)

Okay here goes:

I hope I have this right;

Motherboard ID: 63-0100-000001-00101111-051204-iBRKDL_G$SR84610B_BIOS DATE:O...
Motherboard Name: Intel Plumb Island D845 EPI / Sea Breeze D845 GVSR / Villanova D845 GLVA
Ser. #: TGSR 42137989
System Model: emachines D845 GVSR
OS: Win XP Pro SP 2


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't find any model like that on the eMachines website.

Here is the Intel D845 GVSR motherboard driver section, the drivers you need should be here. You at least want #6, the INF file to configure the board I/O, and see where that takes you.


----------



## foxtrotsam2 (Apr 1, 2004)

Okay, I tried #6, installed, reboot, no avail.

Here's what I tried next and here's what happened.

I went to device manager, left click the yellow ( ! ) next to the "multimedia Audio Controller"' went into the update driver and it scanned then: It found "C-Media AC97 Audio Device" then it asked for a CD labelled " C-Media WDM Audio Driver"

Problem is, I don't have a CD, wish I did. The other thing I need before all this was I downloaded that AC 97 driver, installed and all but left me with the Controller problem. Is it possible that the first download and install did not go quite right, is it okay to download and reinstall from the above noted site.

Thanks for all your advice, will keep trying....


----------



## foxtrotsam2 (Apr 1, 2004)

I just tried the above, reinstalled from the website noted above, still no avail. I'm begining to think I have a problem with my onboard audio device. Maybe I'll try a third party sound card and see what happens....what do you think

Thanks again


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Support_Intel.aspx#

Should have the drivers.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...10360057+4024&Submit=ENE&Nty=1&SubCategory=57


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

From the link I provided, did you download these drivers?


> 2. Audio: Realtek AC97 [AUD_ALLOS_5.10.0.6020_PV_REALTEKAC97.EXE] (24333KB) 5.10.0.6020 2/28/2006 Download
> Integrated audio driver for Intel® Desktop Boards with AC '97 processing with the RealTek* codec. (WHQL certified)
> 
> OS:Windows* 2000, Windows* 98 SE, Windows* Me, Windows* XP Home Edition, Windows* XP Professional, Windows* XP Professional x64 Edition


----------



## foxtrotsam2 (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm gonna try a third party sound card...will take it from there

thanks for all the help


----------

